# Sicilian: picciuttunazzi



## Quantz

*picciuttunazzi* : un termine siciliano, che incontro più volte in questo testo. 
Si tratta dei corpoguarda,
dei piccoli soldati di Cosa Nostra, sembra…

Is it :
little punk (petite frappe) ?
Or what else.


----------



## Azazel81

hellstan said:


> *picciuttunazzi* : un termine siciliano, che incontro più volte in questo testo.
> Si tratta dei corpoguarda,
> dei piccoli soldati di Cosa Nostra, sembra…
> 
> Is it :
> little punk (petite frappe) ?
> Or what else.


 
Uhm.. I don't know how to translate it in *E*nglish since it's a typical expression used by people from Sicily. Sometimes it just refers to kids... Just like that.

I'd keep the Italian word.


----------



## Quantz

Yes, I keep all *I*talian words (so beautiful), but I wish to give a hint to the reader.


----------



## You little ripper!

*Giovane alto e robusto* according to this website. *Picciottunazzo* is what my parents from Messina would say. This must be from another region of Sicily.


----------



## Quantz

Oppure : ƒ garnement, petit  voyou; jeune gaillard.

Mille mercis !


----------

